# Kinda new here and don't really post but I thought you guys might like this FOTD :)



## GonnaBeARockStar (Sep 2, 2005)

I did this FOTD probably a month back so I don't really remember what I used. It was like 2AM and I was pretty bored and mainly used cheapo makeup that I rarely use


----------



## GonnaBeARockStar (Sep 2, 2005)

I should add I don't go out like this, lol


----------



## ms.criss (Sep 2, 2005)

omg, y dont you go out like that , if i could do sumthing like that id wear it out for sure.....i luv it !!!!!


----------



## Cleopatra (Sep 2, 2005)

What did you use on your lips?  I love it


----------



## jeanna (Sep 2, 2005)

that's very avant garde! you're very pretty


----------



## alt629 (Sep 2, 2005)

ahh the delights of cheapo makeup at 2 am.  thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_that's very avant garde! you're very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ita!


----------



## GonnaBeARockStar (Sep 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cleopatra* 
_What did you use on your lips?  I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, I think its lined with Sephora #121 lipliner, NYX Barbie Pink Brush On Lip Gloss and Nars Turkish Delight in the center


----------



## Nycutie182 (Sep 2, 2005)

very cool, i lovee it


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 2, 2005)

I love to see fun looks like this! Very cool!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Sep 2, 2005)

Cool!  I like that it is so asymetrical


----------



## Miss_MAC (Sep 2, 2005)

totally cool and creative...u should add this to the challenge with funky makeup....


----------



## Cleopatra (Sep 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GonnaBeARockStar* 
_Thanks, I think its lined with Sephora #121 lipliner, NYX Barbie Pink Brush On Lip Gloss and Nars Turkish Delight in the center 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 2, 2005)

omg what the hell did you use on ur eyes?! i am loving all those colors!!


----------



## Julez (Sep 2, 2005)

That looks so good! I wish I could do stuff like that :-/

I think I'm gonna go out and by that lipgloss now, I love it!


----------



## MACgirl (Sep 2, 2005)

awsoem job, btw your nose profile is to die for!!


----------



## kissablethoughts (Sep 3, 2005)

.


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 7, 2005)

I love the whole look!! You are gorgeous! Very creative and fun!!


----------



## Shawna (Sep 7, 2005)

I love it!!!  Isn't it great what you can do when you aren't going out.  Although, you are gorgeous and could easily pull it off


----------



## hazelinsight (Sep 7, 2005)

that is so diffrent but you make it look good. its very well put toghether. Very creative!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 11, 2005)

Very creative.


----------



## breathless (Oct 6, 2005)

thats amazing!


----------



## user3 (Oct 6, 2005)

Very creative!


----------



## springy (Oct 6, 2005)

that is so nice... do you have a better shot of the other side id really love to see.


----------

